# Utiliser un MacBook Pro comme écran externe



## Morhaus (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour. Je souhaite utiliser l'écran de mon MacBook Pro Retina comme écran externe pour un PC sous Windows. L'utilisation envisagée est notamment le jeu, 4x plus de pixels peuvent faire la différence 
Connaissez-vous des solutions (filaires ou non) pour utiliser le MBP comme écran?


----------



## edd72 (22 Janvier 2013)

Il te faudrait une carte d'acquisition, que ton PC soit branché dessus, et que ton OSX (lancé donc) affiche ce qui entre.

Sauf que dans ce cas, je ne suis pas certain que tu bénéficies pleinement du nombre de pixels (la carte graphique du PC gère t'elle cette résolution? la carte d'acquisition? et il faudrait rester en tout numérique...)

Bref, pour faire simple, ton MBP n'est pas un écran.


----------



## Morhaus (22 Janvier 2013)

La CG du PC est une Radeon HD5970, je pense qu'elle est capable d'afficher une telle résolution. Je reste ouvert à toute proposition


----------



## VeryBigBro (23 Janvier 2013)

Petite question, ton MBPr, c'est un de quelle taille?


----------



## Morhaus (23 Janvier 2013)

Il s'agit d'un MBPr 15".


----------



## grimick (23 Janvier 2013)

je comprend pas l interet ...vaux mieux jouer sur un 22 pouces ou mieux dans une resolution plus faible ....

en tout cas juste pour voir si c est possible je vais continuer à lire la suite mais je suis quand meme perplexe de l interet du truc.

surtout que meme si la resolution est top ...15 pouces ca fait quand meme petit...

et je viens de regarder sur le site d amd une 5970 supporte au max le 2560x1600 , le macbook pro 15 pouces retina c est du 2880x1800 ...donc deja il supporte pas la resolution max ..

apres tu peux l  utiliser en 2560 j imagine mais bon dans pas mal de jeu ca va mettre la carte à genoux pour rien je trouve


----------



## Morhaus (23 Janvier 2013)

Pour avoir comparé un 24" en 1920*1080 et un 15" en 2880*1800, le 15" remporte clairement la palme. Le niveau de détails est hallucinant. Et si la GT650M peut faire tourner quelques jeux en 2880*1800, je ne m'inquiète pas trop pour la HD5970 qui a déjà fait ses preuves 
La résolution max en mets un coup par contre :C


----------



## VeryBigBro (23 Janvier 2013)

Je sais même pas si physiquement c'est possible, même via une carte d'acquisition, il faudrait un débit effectif monstrueux pour jouer en 2560*1600 en 30ips, et pour peu que tu sois un puriste tu vas vouloir monter à 60ips : une image en 1280*800 ~ 500ko donc 500*4*60 = 120Mo/sec...


----------



## Morhaus (23 Janvier 2013)

J'obtiens (2560*1600*3) / (1024 * 1024) * 60 = 703.125Mo/s, ce qui est en effet monstrueux. Mais le thunderbolt ne permet-il pas d'atteindre ce genre de débit?


----------



## grimick (23 Janvier 2013)

Sortie DVI dual-link intégrée avec HDCP1114
Résolution max. : 2560x160015
Sortie DisplayPort intégrée
Résolution max. : 2560x160015
Sortie HDMI 1.3 intégrée avec Deep Color, prise en charge de xvYCC et du high bit rate audio
Résolution max. : 1920x120015
Sortie VGA intégrée
Résolution max. : 2048x153615"

http://www.amd.com/fr/products/desktop/graphics/ati-radeon-hd-5000/hd-5970/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-5970-overview.aspx#2

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h08 ----------

je rajoute apres un passage sur le site nvidia .

pour la gt650m

"Résolution DVI max.
3840x2160
Résolution VGA max.
2048x1536"

http://www.nvidia.fr/object/geforce-gt-650m-fr.html#pdpContent=2

c est pas la meme generation de carte non plus donc pas trop suprenant ..en gros la gt650 est compatible avec la "petite" 4k ..qui va pas tarder a deferler un peu partout


----------



## VeryBigBro (23 Janvier 2013)

Morhaus a dit:


> J'obtiens (2560*1600*3) / (1024 * 1024) * 60 = 703.125Mo/s, ce qui est en effet monstrueux. Mais le thunderbolt ne permet-il pas d'atteindre ce genre de débit?



Ça c'est le débit théorique max... Je crois que le thunderbolt monte en théorie à 10Gb/s soit 1,25Go/s, ça pourrait passer effectivement, il faudrait trouver un soft qui fait de l'acquisition sur le thunderbolt et qui serait capable d'afficher ça en direct


----------

